# mi mujer y yo discutimos



## globorojo

Me gustaría saber la frase más parecida en Inglés para decir,

Ayer por la noche mi mujer y yo discutimos (tuvimos una discusión) (nos peleamos)

Last night my wife and I argued ....?


----------



## chamyto

Yo diría:

Las night my wife and I had an argument


----------



## didakticos

chamyto said:


> Yo diría:
> 
> Las night my wife and I had an argument


I agree with chamyto (again  ).


----------



## globorojo

Then, I can say  in English a Couple argument

Can I say " A tipical couple argument " ?

"Una discusión típica de pareja"


----------



## Translator07

I think "A typical couple's fight" would do better.


----------



## Translator07

Yo diría: "Last night my wife and I had a fight".


----------



## k-in-sc

Translator07 said:


> I think "A typical couple's fight" would do better.


No, a "discusión" really is more of an argument.
"A typical couple argument" seems OK. 
The problem with "typical couple's argument" is whether "typical" modifies "couple" or ''argument."


----------



## k-in-sc

Why would you want to call it a "couple argument" anyway? 
It would be a lot more idiomatic to say ''one of those arguments couples have."


----------



## globorojo

Because I want to start a text with this title and I don't know if it's correct to say A couple argument


----------



## globorojo

Yo quiero empezar un tema y el título tendría que ser

" Una típica discusión de pareja"

A ver si me ayudais a encontrar la definición más adecuada en inglés.
Gracias amigos


----------



## Aidanriley

globorojo said:


> Yo quiero empezar un tema y el título tendría que ser
> 
> " Una típica discusión de pareja"
> 
> A ver si me ayudais a encontrar la definición más adecuada en inglés.
> Gracias amigos


 
Lover's spat is a common way to refer to this type of argument
A typical lover's spat = Una típica discusión de pareja


----------



## stretch

Aidanriley said:


> Lover's spat is a common way to refer to this type of argument
> A typical lovers spat = Una típica discusión de pareja



I agree.


----------



## Aidanriley

Oops, that should be lover*'*s spat (I missed the apostrophe the second time ).
Sorry.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, I have to disagree. A "lovers' spat" tends to have to do with jealousy or amount of attention one is (not) paying the other, and others may see it as trivial. As the name suggests,  it's often between people who are only dating, not married. While married couples can have those arguments about romance too, their conflicts generally have more to do with their shared life: money, kids, who's going to take out the trash, etc.
Edit: Note that in the possessive of a regular plural noun, such as "lovers' spat," the apostrophe goes after the "s."


----------



## GIOVASKY

A typical lover's spat ...


----------



## k-in-sc

GIOVASKY said:


> A typical lover's spat ...


Are you disagreeing or just not paying attention?


----------



## eeemmiiiilllyyy

What about "Lover's quarrel"?


----------



## GIOVASKY

a typical lover´s spat is correct ........lover's quarrel too..


----------



## bumblecat

Yes, but mind the apostrophe! Lovers' spat, lovers' quarrel.


----------



## eeemmiiiilllyyy

Ah gracias bumblecat! Tienes razón!


----------



## k-in-sc

Lovers' quarrel" and "lovers' spat" are perfectly good and interchangeable terms, but they don't' describe the situation the OP was asking about: an argument with his wife.


----------



## globorojo

Please can you tell me what does "but mind" mean in Spanish?


----------



## eeemmiiiilllyyy

@k-in-sc Yes but he's asking about a typical argument that couples have... That is a lovers' quarrel or lovers' spat, right? 

@globorojo - "but mind the apostrophe" means "pero no te olvides de los apóstrofos"


----------



## SydLexia

As the great Jah Wobble said, "Love and marriage go together like ice cream and cabbage".

Seriously though, a lovers' quarrel/tiff is not the same as a "domestic dispute". The subject of the dispute is likely to be different, as are the practicalities of the situation.

That said, it does depend on what sort of dispute it is, on what sort of relationship the two have, as well as on how established a couple they are.

I think "a typical domestic dispute" covers a wide range of quarrels as well as avoiding the question of whether the people involved are married or not, which, for many years now, has no longer really been anyone's business but their own.

syd


----------



## eeemmiiiilllyyy

Hmmm. Domestic dispute to me implies a certain level of severity.. even violence or threatening behavior. I agree that it is not the same as a lovers' quarrel - but I do think that any kind of couple can have a lovers' quarrel (just a typical argument that couples get into - that's how I define a lovers' quarrel).

Globorojo, has planteado una pregunta muy interesante!


----------



## SydLexia

For me, a "domestic dispute" could be about who should put the rubbish out, or whether it is absolutely necessary to put the top back on the toothpaste. Any violence, or threat of violence, is the beginning of the end, or just the end.

You just can't have a "lovers' tiff" about whether to paint the bathroom or take the cat to the vet.

syd


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, Syd, over here a "domestic dispute" is likely to mean you had to call the cops  "Domestic argument" might work better. But to me it suggests an argument over household management ("Honey, how many times do I need to remind you to record EVERY check you write") rather than one along the lines of "But honey, you've had a headache every night this week."
Globorojo said he needed this as the title of something he was writing. (Why he's writing it in English is unclear.) If he is actually married, maybe the best way to say it would be "A typical marital dispute."
Edit: Syd, I'm glad you agree that a "lovers' quarrel" is not just any disagreement between people in a relationship. It really describes the misunderstanding-type fights people tend to have early on in a relationship.


----------



## Lurrezko

Globorojo, los angloparlantes están aportando un montón de expresiones que al parecer tienen muchos matices, desde un simple roce hasta rayar el maltrato... 
Quizá podrían dar en el blanco si especificaras un poco tú también . Entiendo que estás haciendo un ejercicio para clase de inglés: ¿qué situación vas a describir? Un roce con tu pareja, tus más y tus menos, una discusión doméstica, de pareja, conyugal; una pelea, una bronca...


----------



## SydLexia

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, Syd, over here a "domestic dispute" is likely to mean you had to call the cops  <snip>....


Ah, that'll be the British "stiff upper lip" as opposed to the "swift upper-cut" .

In the UK the 'boys in blue' might get involved if it is a "domestic disturbance" but 'disputes' are, as I said, a normal part of everyday life.

"An everyday incident"  ??  (ahora que lo pienso)

syd


----------



## Corintio44

Bumblecat is right. The spat is of the "lovers" = *lovers'* and not merely the lover = lover's.

You took the words right out of my mouth, or rather my fingertips.


----------



## Corintio44

Globorojo:  mind = ten cuidado con


----------



## globorojo

Creo que lover's ser refiere más a amantes no a la típica pelea de marido y mujer que discuten por que uno se ha dejado la tapa del water levantada. No se, corregirme si no estoy en lo cierto


----------



## Aidanriley

A lovers' spat is correct to refer to the trivial type of arguments (like leaving the toilet seat lid up as you have said).


----------



## globorojo

eeemmiiiilllyyy said:


> @k-in-sc Yes but he's asking about a typical argument that couples have... That is a lovers' quarrel or lovers' spat, right?
> 
> @globorojo - "but mind the apostrophe" means "pero no te olvides de los apóstrofos"


 *apóstrofes*


----------



## k-in-sc

Aidan, please don't tell him it's the same thing when it's not. Didn't what Syd and I said make any sense to you?
Edit:
"Una discusión típica de pareja":
A typical marital argument
A typical domestic argument
A typical argument between husband and wife


----------



## globorojo

Hi Adian,
I think your sentece is the most nearly as I want to mean, but anyway I would like to thanks everyone becacuse I didn't expect to create so great disscusion for a tribial issue.


----------



## Aidanriley

k-in-sc said:


> *Aidan, please don't tell him it's the same thing when it's not. Didn't what Syd and I said make any sense to you?*
> Edit:
> "Una discusión típica de pareja":
> A typical marital argument
> A typical domestic argument
> A typical argument between husband and wife


 
I don't agree with you (obviously).


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, when people are pointing out a distinction that you don't see, it obviously exists for them, even if you don't acknowledge it. 
Maybe a few years of marriage will open your eyes


----------



## Aidanriley

Maybe a few years of marriage have closed yours, because an argument over leaving the toilet seat up is not a "domestic dispute" or whatever it was that was posted, regardless of if that is what you think .


----------



## k-in-sc

An argument over "you always leave the seat up" is not a lovers' spat, and it isn't a "domestic dispute" unless the police are called (as I said). It's just one of those typical arguments couples have. People who have been together for years generally have left the "lovers' spat" stage behind, unless their relationship is based on jealousy, drama, breaking up and making up, etc. - i.e. not your "typical" marriage.


----------



## Moritzchen

Globo is not talking about lovers, read his post:




globorojo said:


> Creo que lover's ser refiere más a amantes no a *la típica pelea de marido y mujer* que discuten por que uno se ha dejado la tapa del water levantada. No se, corregirme si no estoy en lo cierto


 it´s about a married couple. 
Sure, lovers may have similar problems but that´s not what he´s asking here.


----------



## globorojo

When I proposed this question I just wanted to know how to say in English " La típica pelea de pareja" reffering to a couple who are living together a couple of years, and they have the typical problems of coexistence, without acts of violence or strong arguments. So after to receive so many answers I'm still a little confused about which words I have to use to translate this sentence that it mean more or less what I want to say. So, anyone have the definitive answer?

Anyway it's fine to see how a trivial question of daily life has created so much controversy, that's mean that we're alive yet.


----------



## Aidanriley

globorojo said:


> When I proposed this question, I just wanted to know how to say in English "La típica pelea de pareja" referring to a couple who have been living together for a couple of years, and who have the typical problems of coexistence, without acts of violence or strong arguments. So after receiving so many answers, I'm still a little confused about which words I have to use to translate this sentence so that it means more or less what I want to say. So, anyone have the definitive answer?
> 
> Anyway, it's fineconfused to see how a trivial question of daily life has created so much controversy, that means that we're still alive.


 
*Lovers' spat* o *lovers' quarrel. *


----------



## Bevj

Creo que  globorojo ha creado un poco de confusión aqui:  al principio  preguntaba sobre una discusión entre marido y mujer, después cambió su  pregunta y la formuló sobre una discusión de pareja.
En el primero caso, yo diría 'My wife and I had a quarrel/argument'.
'Lovers' quarrel' para mí sería bien en el segundo caso, pero no hablando de un matrimonio.


----------



## Aidanriley

I remember the thread was titled "una pelea de pareja" or something like that, then this thread got merged with another and the title got changed and everyone got confused.


----------



## globorojo

En España decir "una discusión de pareja" no implica que esten casados, pareja de hecho, novios o amantes, una pareja es una pareja de un hombre y una mujer. Si no lo especificas y dices "la típica discusión de pareja" pude ser tanto de un matrimonio como dos novios o dos amantes dependiendo del resto del contexto en la cual lo estés incluyendo. Si estás hablando de una matrimonio se sobreentiende que la típica pelea de pareja es la que se produce a menudo por problemas de convivencia, a veces por cosas estúpidas, sin más transcedencia.
Bueno creo que he liado un poco más la madeja Jajaja


----------



## stallion

Hey... you guys are getting away from the original!

Ayer por la noche mi mujer y yo discutimos - My wife and I had an argument last night or last night, my wife and I had an argument.

It does not say lovers nor typical anywhere!


----------



## globorojo

Aidanriley said:


> I remember the thread was titled "una pelea de pareja" or something like that, then this thread got merged with another and the title got changed and everyone got confused.


 
I agree with you


----------



## stallion

Oigan... se están apartando del original.

Ayer por la noche mi mujer y yo discutimos - My wife and I had an argument last night or Last night, my wife and I had an argument.

There is no mention of "lovers nor typical".


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, but in post #4 he asked:


> Then, I can say in English a Couple argument
> Can I say " A tipical couple argument " ?
> "Una discusión típica de pareja"


The reason we wanted the EXACT CONTEXT -- who he means and how it will be used -- is that "couple" doesn't make a very good adjective and "a typical couple argument" doesn't sound natural. "A typical marital argument" or "A typical argument couples have" sounds better. You would be more likely to see just "A typical argument at home" or "An argument with my wife" (if she really is his wife) as the title of an essay. Or "An argument about the same old thing" ... 
But at this point, I'm ready to tell him to say whatever the hell he wants and leave us out of it.


----------

